# Jet advise needed



## teejay (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm currently in the middle of a jet boat project & I'm rethinking my motor choice. I have a 16'x48" modified vee Landau jon boat that the jet will be going on it weighs roughly 300 empty. I have a 1995 40hp 4cyl Mercury 2cycle with a jet lower unit that is in great condition, but I believe this motor will not have enough power to push the boat the way I would like since it is only 25hp at the jet. I have been thinking about selling this motor and buying something bigger, and have a line on a 1976 75 hp Johnson or a 1984 75 hp Mercury. My main issue with the 40/25 I own is that I don't want to run a bare hull, I would like to put a flat floor over the ribs and a small deck on the front and have myself & 1 or two other people in the boat. I don't need a hot rod, but would like to run about 25mph wide open loaded and around 30mph with just me and a light load, and cruise around 20mph easily. Does anyone have a combo similar to any of theses and how does it perform ? Thanks.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 14, 2010)

Man I don't know you should be able get 25 out of her I would think. I have an 18x48 (see my sig) with a 76 Merc 50 (used and abused) and since I've decked it have gotten 23mph out of it on a good day by myself. That late a model of motor should be quite a bit better off than my old lump. I'd give it a shot before I spent a ton of extra money. Just my opinion.


----------



## teejay (Jun 14, 2010)

I think I'm going to put it together & try it, if it doesn't work I will probably sell the whole package to buy a new commercial boat to put a larger motor on so I can get around the horsepower rating. I just bought another jet pump for a older inline 6 mercury, because it was dirt cheap. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 15, 2010)

teejay said:


> I think I'm going to put it together & try it, if it doesn't work I will probably sell the whole package to buy a new commercial boat to put a larger motor on so I can get around the horsepower rating. I just bought another jet pump for a older inline 6 mercury, because it was dirt cheap. Thanks for the help.



I'd love to have an inline 6 with a pump on it. I like the old Mercs.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 15, 2010)

Teejay,

I'm running a 1648 alweld flat bottom jon with a 40 hp Yamaha jet that's 1986. I can get it up on plane, but when I load her down I'm always wishing I had a 60/40 behind me. Part of this is the "always wanting better" syndrome though. My 40 does okay, and I think I'll be fine on some of the other rivers that I want to hit soon. A couple weeks ago, I had it loaded with my wife and 2 daughters and dog so I could show off how much fun it is. I didn't get any fishing in, but they had a good time just going for a boat ride.

I don't think your "V" bottom will run as shallow as my flat, but I don't have much experience with V bottoms.

I have modded my ride with aluminum floor and am in the process of doing the sides and rear deck. I bought it with a front deck made out of stainless that is pretty heavy, and I might redo that over the winter months. (pics of mod still coming)

I bought my boat in late December of last year and take it out every chance I can. I know it's not much yet, but I'm certainly adding time to it most every weekend.

You list yourself as being in eastern Missouri....the eastern coast of Missouri is pretty long. Any chance you are around St. Louis? Maybe we could swap some info to help us both get where we want to go. I've found the BEST service that I could possibly find for jet motors in the Midwest already and would be happy to share any info that I have with you (or anyone for that matter).


----------



## Codeman (Jun 15, 2010)

fender66 said:


> I don't think your "V" bottom will run as shallow as my flat, but I don't have much experience with V bottoms.



I think its a mod V not a true V hull. It's a flat bottom for the most part, they just do better in rough water.


----------



## teejay (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep, It's a mod V, it's the 1670MV Open on this site.

https://k0swi.microlnk.com/2BUYRIGHT/MS/B_NEW_J/RIVETED_JON%20BOATS,%20WITH%20WELDED%20SEAMS.htm 

I got it from Black Jack Marina on Mark Twain Lake it's a rental they retired. I'm not to far from you fender66 (at least in internet world ) I'm about 35 miles SW of you on 44 in St. Clair.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 15, 2010)

Another member from MO.Glad to here from you TeeJay.I'm midway between you and fender,in Cedar Hill.Coincidently, my brother lives in St.Clair off of PP/Hwy 30.Me and him can be found over near Redhorse on occasion.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds like a day of fishing is in the works guys. Nice to have you both so close.


----------



## teejay (Jun 16, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> Another member from MO.Glad to here from you TeeJay.I'm midway between you and fender,in Cedar Hill.Coincidently, my brother lives in St.Clair off of PP/Hwy 30.Me and him can be found over near Redhorse on occasion.



I know where Redhorse is, we used to put in there before they even had a ramp in the 80's. I haven't been on the rivers in years, I had been going to Mark Twain Lake mostly , but I sold my fish-n-ski last year. I usually go to Ulhemeyer Access on the Burbouse or Chouteau Claim Access where the Burbouse and Meramec run together, because I was using my Grandpa's old boat and it's a 14x36 with a 6hp Johnson so the Burbouse was better because the current runs slower. Is Redhorse nice now, it was a party spot long ago.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 17, 2010)

Teejay,the ramp is concrete now with a gravel parking lot.There is still a little going on,but most if the partying is upstream at "Shady Beach",but that is only about 1/4mi or so of shore.After you maneuver through that mess it's pretty clear up stream.I've not had any problems down that way.Plus,I guess it helps that my brother knows the owner of Shady Beach real well.I haven't been to MT yet this year.


----------

